# Wanting to upgrade my door speakers 98 sentra



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ok heres what i'm looking for and what I'm looking to spend.

Door speakers for my 98 sentra.
Want them to push HIGHs and Mids really well, bottem end doesn't matter, thats what the subs are for. (2 8" behind seats and soon to be 2 12"s in the trunk when I get a new amp to push them)

Looking to spend er $70-150 or so, I'd be willing to go up to 200 if someone has a reccomendation that goes that high, lower isn't a problem either if something is that good and cheap. As of now they will just be running off my head unit, no amp for the inside speakers, but hopefully in the near future that will change as well.

Links of where to purchase them would be nice as well as I am a lazy mofo.


----------



## cgnizmo (Apr 3, 2004)

seriously, i would go with boston components for your doors, thats what i have they are running off my head unit without an amp, sound really good


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I would suggest the Access line of coaxials from Focal. 6.5" Coax is like $180/pair. Of course, you would need an amp....

http://www.acaraudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=23_41&products_id=412


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

cgnizmo said:


> seriously, i would go with boston components for your doors, thats what i have they are running off my head unit without an amp, sound really good


what head unit do you have? Also what boston componets do you have?

BTW my head unit is an Alpine CDA-7892


----------

